# my diy speakers



## snapvalonia (Jun 29, 2010)

I have recently designed some home speakers.
Anyone recommend how I can get them evaluated professionally. Im in the UK


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

snapvalonia said:


> I have recently designed some home speakers.
> Anyone recommend how I can get them evaluated professionally. Im in the UK


Send me a PM and we can discuss your situation.


----------

